# Laser Printers [Samsung vs HP]



## fuBar (Sep 15, 2007)

I am having a tough time deciding which printer is right for me. I will printing a lot of documents and I narrowed down to two printers. It's either a Samsung ML 2510 or a HP LJ-1020.

Amazon.com: HP LaserJet 1020 Printer (Q5911A#ABA): Electronics
Amazon.com: Samsung ML-2510 Monochrome Compact Personal Laser Printer: Electronics

Newegg.com - HP LaserJet 1020 Q5911A 15 ppm Laser Personal Monochrome Printer - Retail
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG ML-2510 Up to 24 ppm Laser Personal Monochrome Printer - Retail

The only problem that I have with the Samsung is that when it prints, the reviews consistently say it drains a lot of energy when it prints. But that's the only down side. On the other hand, HP is not compatible with a Mac, but I got that covered if I do purchase the HP.

Thanks.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The HP is compatible with the Mac, you just have to find/use the LJ 1022 drivers.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Have you checked the cost of a replacement toner or how easy it is to refill the toner cartridge?
If you do a lot of printing that should be a consideration.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

If you do much duplexing, you might avoid the ML-2510. I find that on the second pass (all manual, of course) after a page or two, it starts scrubbing a bit of toner from the previously printed side of the page, leaving a smear.

Otherwise, the 2510 is a nice little printer or single-sided printing, or very light (ie: one page or two) duplexing.


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

*And now, a message from Staples! (or at least someone who works there)*

Both printers are good choices. however one must look at the total cost of ownership.

Right now the Samsung costs $169 from Staples and the 1020 costs $99. So right out the door the HP is the clear winner.

Also looking at toner costs, the HP does 2000 prints off of a $72 dollar 12A toner, whereas the Samsung does 3000 prints off of a $99 2010 Toner.

That results in 27c per print on the HP and 30c for the samsung.

So there you go.

Oh and I wouldnt be doing my job correctly if I didnt mention that Staples offers a two year replacement on the HP for $10.99 whereas the Samsung costs $32.99.

Peace out!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

HP all the way IMNSHO


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

RicktheChemist said:


> Couldn't the toner be refilled in either? I use an ML-2010 and I refill it at least 4 or 5 times before buying a new toner cartridge.
> 
> A refill costs me around 5 dollars or so.
> 
> RtC



I didn't know you can refill toner!? Where do you get that done?

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If you live near a London Drugs you can use their refilled Certified Data version of the 12a HP toner, which is about the same price as the HP one (80$ if memory serves), but when it's empty you can bring it back for a 20$ credit towards your next one.

Brings the TCO down quite a bit without the (admittedly minor) hassle of refilling.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

adam.sn said:


> I didn't know you can refill toner!? Where do you get that done?


It's actually a 5 Minute DIY job.
There are instructions all over the net and the people who sell the toner also provide them.
Just make sure you get the right toner for your printer. Some printer cartridges already have a refill hole and plug, others you have to cut the hole. Some also need a reset.
All depends which printer you have.


----------



## fuBar (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmm...

Where can I get cheap refills? Because, I may purchase a hp printer + toner package @ newegg for $160 w/o tax.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Noise, and more noise....if you get a Samsung.
On standby, and when printing.
The competition is getting better and HP is getting worse over the years...but HP is still the one to beat.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fuBar said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Where can I get cheap refills? Because, I may purchase a hp printer + toner package @ newegg for $160 w/o tax.


Depends which HP printer you have/will buy.
Take a look on ebay, that's where people buy them and they tend to be happy with what they get.
Lots of US sellers and also a few Canadian ones. Here for example:
Toner refill kit to HP LaserJet 1018 1020 Q2612A 12A HY - (eBay item 130157996624 end time Oct-04-07 21:03:56 PDT)


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I have the Samsung model 2010 and regret buying it. It has the reported "smearing" problem - even after a good cleaning. It's loud, not reliable and eats toner for breakfast.

I will have to bite the bullet and get the HP.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

The 1022 is available in Canada, but ONLY at Costco. Unless things have changed in the last 6 months...


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

My first Samsung (1740) is also my last. Poor print quality and patch quilt drivers.

I'm looking for a new printer right now, but I might just pay the ebay price for toner and use it for another year.

s.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 2510, I paid about $85 at Staples in April 2007.
There was some odd price matching going on.
I just checked my receipt and it says 2010 but the printer does have 2510 printed on it. Maybe some ass coverage by Staples.

It makes my cheapo Noma UPS battery beep for minutes after every print job but it prints well.
I'm at 425 prints on the starter cartridge. Menus with low ink coverage mainly. I'm so used to proofing on the screen with PDFs that I don't print much.

I has developed a problem gripping paper from the tray if I don't keep it full.

I do print advertising for a national chain and would have no problem sending the 2510's output to a newspaper as camera ready art if we were still in the early 90's.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Gee - the Samsung isn't getting a lot of brownie points.
I just bought a Brother Laser printer with an integrated copier/scanner for $120.- fron Staples.
Any practical experience and comments how well a Brother Laser printer performs?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

krs said:


> Gee - the Samsung isn't getting a lot of brownie points.


FWIW, I've had the samsung 2010 for quite a while. I just refilled the original cartridge for the 3rd time. and its still working like a charm so far. On standby it's silent. It is a bit noisy while its printing and for a couple of minutes afterwards before it switches back to standby.


----------

